

Ask HN: Hello World - 0mar

Hello World!
Im 15 years old. Im young but im really into programming or electronics. 
Since my brother is an Electronic Engineer and have so far taught me lots of stuff so I was aiming for that. 
But then his best friend told me about computer science and startups and that the best place to get info aka Techcrunch, engadget, Hacker News. 
All this said I ask this community where do I start?
======
paulbaumgart
<http://hackety-hack.com/>

<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

<http://projecteuler.net/>

[http://www.aaronboodman.com/2010/10/wherein-i-help-you-
get-g...](http://www.aaronboodman.com/2010/10/wherein-i-help-you-get-good-
job.html)

------
zerohp
Patience, young padawan.

Read everything you can and you'll figure it out over time.

------
xtrycatchx
like you im also a newbie. maybe my site could help you too (though im more
inclined to Java/Spring tandem)

here it is <http://www.adobocode.com>

~~~
0mar
Thank you. But now i read a lot of this things. But now I have more questions?
like frameworks, databases, aplications, web pages... how does all of this
fits in a startup?

~~~
tmachinecharmer
>how does all of this fits in a startup?

It is really helpful to be technically sound.

Here is a scenario of what happens if you are not technically sound:

Have you watched The Social Network? There were guys who had an idea but
didn't know how to implement it. So, they asked "another guy" who knew how to
implement it to do the job.

That "another guy" stole the idea. :)

------
0mar
Thank you all for helping its great to see a good community

------
sailorhanwy
website

~~~
0mar
huh?

